
21 Indian habits i lost in San Francisco - syed123
https://medium.com/@syedshuttari/21-indian-habits-i-lost-in-san-francisco-49e57dadff30#.6pro0159m
======
muddyrivers
Hilarious! It also makes me understand Indian better.

One suggestion: please ask somebody to edit it before publishing it, unless it
was meant to achieve some specific effects i am not aware of.

